# Libya ceasefire



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Amazing news.

At 12.30 UK time the Libyan Foreign Minister declared a ceasfire of all military operations in Libya in order to protect its civilians and "Assets" of the Libyan government.

Amazing, in that only when Gadaffi realised his armoury will be smashed and his assets taken from him that he decided to stop his forces in mid-attack.

He doesn't care about his people, only his ego-centric status. It looks like Yemen is about to explode in a similar way and they ask where is the Arab League in defence of their country.

It proves the UN and NATO can be a deterent. Why couldn't it be more effective in the early stages of these conflicts instead of waiting for numerous lives to be lost. Egypt was a stepping stone towards domocracy in the Middle East but there are lessons to be learned here.

Alan.


----------

